# painted G7



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

well, i decided that my mouse was boring. so i painted it. all comments welcome


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You've done a decent job on it. I like it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

without airbrush also


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

that wouldnt last on mine. Heck, the logitech emblem isnt even on the mouse anymore....


----------

